# New study on Angelfish spawning and egg/fry development



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Some of you may find this scientific paper in the current issue of _Neotropical Ichthyology_ [Volume 10, No. 3] of interest. I recall a couple of threads on the issue of angelfish spawning and egg/fry survival over the past few months. There are some interesting findings respecting the pH of the water, temperature, and first foods given to the fry.

The seven authors are members of the Sociedade Brasileira de Ictiologia, and according to them this is the first major study on angelfish egg and larvae development that has considered the egg membrane structures.

Neotropical Ichthyology - Sociedade Brasileira de Ictiologia


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Very neat. . . thanks! My cousin just called me to ask what to do (like I know, lol) because his angels just spawned. This is probably too much info for him, but very interesting to learn.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Chesherca said:


> Very neat. . . thanks! My cousin just called me to ask what to do (like I know, lol) because his angels just spawned. This is probably too much info for him, but very interesting to learn.


There is of course a lot of highly involved science in this type of paper, but I find that the "intro" sections often summarize very useful material. In this study for instance, the evidence that the eggs had a very high mortality in alkaline water, but at pH 6.5 all eggs survived and hatched. And when fry were fed artemia (newly hatched brine shrimp) which is what most of us would use, there was a higher mortality rate than if they were fed protozoans. And the better parental care due to various factors. This sort of info is (or should be) of value to aquarists.

Byron .


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree! Found this at just the right time, and got a lot of great information to pass along to him. . . I've never had angelfish, so I found this very insightful. . . This first brood doesn't stand a chance, but next time he'll be better prepared.

Cichlid breeding and brood care is a fascinating subject (really broad statement there!) and anything that can bring me to a better understanding of _WHY_ things are the way they are is always appreciated. I'm not so great with the scientific aspect of these things, though I try. Still, every little bit of information gleaned helps to paint a clearer picture for me. . . Even with creatures I don't keep, I can't help but be fascinated by all things aquatic. Hope it never fades 

Thanks again!


----------

